# Recanvasing a portable



## Tmax-4- (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm lookin to buy some new canvas for my portable and I noticed tthere are different weights. 10 oz, 12 oz and even some up to 18 oz! wondering if any of you guys who've done this before have some insite! 
thanks


----------

